
Danger of Calling Out Cyberattackers - cow9
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-01-11/mondelez-lawsuit-shows-the-dangers-of-attributing-cyberattacks
======
cow9
Basically, what happened was:

    
    
      Company A bought cybersecurity insurance from company B
      Company A suffers a breach
      "Official statement from the White House called the malware “part of the Kremlin’s ongoing effort to destabilize Ukraine"
      Company B refuses to pay, citing exclusion due to "hostile or warlike action in time of peace or war"
      Company A sues company B

